# (MD) Cambridges Colossal Cowboy Wicker JH - Mount Airy, Maryland - STUD



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

Wicker is a 77lb Yellow Lab with a Junior Hunter Title. Blocky head and build. Loyal, Smart, Great Hunter. Junior Hunter Title Completed at 14 Months of Age.


----------

